# Spraying interior doors without room



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

What methods do you guys recommend for spraying interior doors in a house without an area large enough to set them up in. Let's say they're solid paneled doors. I've tried replacing the hinges with "dummy hinges" so they can be sprayed where they hang. Masking the hinges is out of the question, never works. Just looking for some tips to tweak my system.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

why not lay em down and spray them that way...door deckers would be most helpful in this situation... check them out at speedpainting.com


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

door deckers. although my builder has been complaining that he thinks they are warping the doors when left on more than 24hours


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well i do new construction primarily and what i do is spray them all in a not so large room when i have to. Of course i am tall enough to hold the top of the door, and walk the door to the center of the room spray all four sides while holding it up, i then walk the door back and place the door with the hinge side out, so that i can put them back on later.
I must add that i pull all my hinges and put them in the fireplace. A friend of mine pulls the hinges and swaps them out with other hinges. He then does all his spraying, and then replaces the hinges again. For me that is to time consuming i take all the hinges off once and put them all back on when i al ready to hang my doors back up. 
They do have plastic covers that snap on over the hinge. 
Well after reading my rambling i do not know if it helps ya. LOL


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Traditions said:


> door deckers. although my builder has been complaining that he thinks they are warping the doors when left on more than 24hours


Why is that? because the doors are not closing right?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Jerdog44 said:


> What methods do you guys recommend for spraying interior doors in a house without an area large enough to set them up in. Let's say they're solid paneled doors. I've tried replacing the hinges with "dummy hinges" so they can be sprayed where they hang. Masking the hinges is out of the question, never works. Just looking for some tips to tweak my system.


That's the age old question. You want to spray them in place but hinges are always a time eater.

I was daydreaming about using a liquid mask product. I've never used it for anything, but if it works on windows, why not hinges? Just a thought.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

thats not a bad idea using liquid mask... I'll have to look into that, im sure it would take less time to brush and peel the liquid mask on than to deal with all the doors and hinges. If I remeber I will give it a try on Monday as we are starting all the trim in a 4,000 sf new construction house.


Just thinking about it though after opening and closing the door the seal of the liquid mask would break therefor not protecting the hinge. 

Do those plastic door hinge covers work for spraying? and do they protect the entire hinge?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.hingemag.com/
These are great! 100 for 100 bucks. We do 3,000 sq foot new construction, two tone in three days. Slap the hinge mags on and spray away. They are reusable, if you take care of them they last longer.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

so you never even take the doors down RC? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Attach Hinge Mags
2. Spray prime on everything 
3. Spray finish on doors and trim
4. Pop the hinge pins and move doors to garage
5. Mask Trim
6. Spray walls
7. Remove masking and you are done!
First Day I do Prep and Prime
Second Day I spray trim
Third day mask and spray walls
It may seem like a lot of masking but it gives me a nice sharp line.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> thats not a bad idea using liquid mask... I'll have to look into that, im sure it would take less time to brush and peel the liquid mask on than to deal with all the doors and hinges. If I remeber I will give it a try on Monday as we are starting all the trim in a 4,000 sf new construction house.
> 
> 
> Just thinking about it though after opening and closing the door the seal of the liquid mask would break therefor not protecting the hinge.
> ...


The plastic ones are really not very good because you still have to remove the door, seperate hinges, snap a cover on the door side, an then a cover on the jamb side. Easier to just remove them and toss em in a bucket. They do cover the hing nicely though, a snap encloser.


RCPainting said:


> http://www.hingemag.com/
> These are great! 100 for 100 bucks. We do 3,000 sq foot new construction, two tone in three days. Slap the hinge mags on and spray away. They are reusable, if you take care of them they last longer.


Those do seem rather interesting. How long have you been using them? How many houses can you get out of a set? Do they clean easy?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I ordered 200 about March, probably have 150 left, do 1-2 houses a week. The plastic the magnet is attached to can rip. You can soak them, I prefer to let the paint dry. My helper can sit and peel them while I spray, sometimes I sit under the tree with a :drink: and peel. You may have to clean a little off a hinge once in while. I have been using them 2 years, would not do it any other way! The doors are fully functional while they are attached also.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I think i should look into them. I amagine that you can get them on pretty quick huh?
For many years now i pull all the hinges toss them into a container and then spray all my trim, then while my partner is sanding around casings i am putting hinges back on the doors, then of course we hang the doors.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Just curious to see if anyone ordered/tried them!


----------

